# Artistic Trixie



## TrixiesMom (Jul 14, 2009)

As a professional artist of many years, and the new mother of 1-yr old Trixie, I am proud to announce that my hedgie shows early signs of inheriting my talents as an installation artist. In order to control her habit of making a mess all over the liner with her little poohy feet (after hours spent painting the inside of her wheel ), I placed several sterilized (via dishwasher and hot water) rocks on the edges of the paper towels around her wheel. The next morning I found she had moved the rocks around the cage in judicious locations (one under the wheel, one in the door way of her igaloo). I cleaned the cage and replaced the rocks. The following morning she had pushed the rocks around again, different places this time. This is now one of her nightly duties as a beginning artist. I gave her a third rock and she relocated all three last night. I will send pictures in the future. TrixiesMom


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, I love it. Some cat owners get their cats to paint. Hedgies do instalation art. Mine decided the other night that a better place for his wheel was against the front wall of the cage. (He has a flying saucer so can phush it around where ever he wants.)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Interior design-how wonderful!


----------

